# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Neaktivna korisnicka imena

## ivarica

molim vas da u ovaj topik upisete neaktivna korisnicka imena koja mogu brisati:

----------


## †marival

marival3
marival3D
ja sam marival
 :D   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(to je od onih dana kada sam se pokušala reg. - ali mislim da je na članstvu na službenom topicu)

----------


## ivarica

mislila sam na ovaj novi forum  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Ja nisam uspjela s kristl. Mislim da onda možeš brisati.

----------


## Ronny

ja nisam se uspjela registrirati sa Rony (sad imam dva nn!) stoga slobodno obriši.

imam jedno pitanje, i dalje dobivam pp od Ivarice za registracijski ključ ako isključim opciju u svom profilu da li to znači da neću moći primati sve pp ili?

----------


## ivarica

naravno da ces ih primati, iskljuci opciju ako te zivcira. ja kod sebe jesam

----------


## Felix

bok,
mozes brisati felix i felix24 (bez razmaka)

----------


## ivarica

izbrisala felix, ovaj felix24 ne postoji  :Rolling Eyes:  

cure, decki, je li to sve?
mislim da vas ima jos

----------


## spaceman

Slobodno briši "space", to su neki moji neuspješni pokušaji!
Hvala

----------


## lora

možeš brisati emma i ena pozdrav

----------


## Mukica

ah 
kaj je tu je
brisi Mukica
ostaje mi Muuukica   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
hmmm
sad tek vidim da sam i tu Mukica
sad mi nis nije jasno
onda brisi Muuukica

sve mi se cini da ti znas bolje od mene koji mi je nick :wink:

----------


## ivarica

muki, promijenila sam ti nick, skuzila sam kasno tu mogucnost   :Rolling Eyes:  
zaboravila ti javiti

----------


## erika

briši beba!

----------

> molim vas da u ovaj topik upisete neaktivna korisnicka imena koja mogu brisati:



Bok cure,

zabunom sam stavila ime i prezime kao korisničko ime, pa bih zamolila da me brišete jer ću se ulogirati pod drugim imenom.

Hvala,

vesna :?

----------


## ivarica

ne treba brisati, promijenila sam ime
i editirala tvoj post u kojem spominjes puno ime i prezime   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

off topic, ali ne nalazim drugu opciju: Ivka, nikako ne uspijevam slati svoje pp. što se događa?!!

----------


## ivarica

kako ne uspijevas, meni si ih poslala gdje god si mogla   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:shock:   :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Slusam dalje  :D 

Neaktivne nickove na sunce  8)

----------


## Felix

bas si nesto mislim, ak je slobodan Felix, mozda da mi promijenis nick... svi me pitaju sta mi je to 24, a bezveze, nist ne znaci, prosla sam vec te godine   :D 
pa bih mogla postat Felix umjesto Felix 24, jel moguce?  :D

----------


## Ketika

ako vec nije izbrisan moze se brisati n&n  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Done!

Sljedeci   8)

----------


## Megi

mozes obrisati gbarlov1 ako postoji.
Mozes li ovaj MMIJA( tu je nastala greska prilikom pisanja) promijeniti u MAJA?  :Laughing:

----------


## NatasaM...

LedinaMama

----------


## anchie76

> mozes obrisati gbarlov1 ako postoji.
> Mozes li ovaj MMIJA( tu je nastala greska prilikom pisanja) promijeniti u MAJA?


Bojim se da ces morati odabrati neki drugi nick,jer je Maja vec zauzeto.

Smisli neki drugi, pa ti promijenim.   :Smile:

----------


## Megi

Promijeni onda u MEGI.

----------


## brigita2

Izbriši Brigita

----------


## Nikky

Može brisanje Niky..hvala..

----------


## dmi

Moze molba?
Kad sam se ja registrovala nick dmi je bio zauzet pa sam se prekrstila u dmi3.
Postoji li mogucnost da ipak budem samo dmi ako i kad taj nick bude slobodan.
Tnx

----------


## ivarica

u bazi ne postoji korisnicko ime dmi, evo, sad cu promijeniti tvoje

----------


## dmi

Hvala puno  :D

----------

...možete li mi pojasniti zašto mi je račun deaktiviran - da ja sam dmi kojega ste proglasili neaktivnim - pošto sam na ovom forumu čistokrvni čitač i ne sudjelujem u raspravama to ne znači da me se jednostavno može zbrisati...  :Mad:  
Pa stoga mi reaktivirajte članstvo - dmi...

----------


## ivarica

zbog velikog broja neaktivnih korisnickih imena osoblje foruma  je donijelo odluku o brisanju korisnika koji nemaju nijedan post. za citanje postova nije potrebna registracija niti postojanje korisnickog imena, buduci je defaultna postavka da forum mogu *citati* svi. 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17917

kako je ovaj slucaj nedavan i jos ga se dobro sjecam:



> u bazi ne postoji korisnicko ime dmi


ne znaci da sam ga izbrisala, nego ga nisam ni nasla.

----------


## **mial**

možete obrisati mial sad imam **

----------

Molim obrisati Mirjana S  (bez točke!). Hvala!

----------

Nekadašnja yaka2003 sad je samo yaka. Izgubila san šifru, nekadašnji e-mail je već duže vrime neaktivan, tako da je ovo bio jedini način. Nadam se da nije preveliki problem i naravno fala.

----------


## anchie76

> Nekadašnja yaka2003 sad je samo yaka. Izgubila san šifru, nekadašnji e-mail je već duže vrime neaktivan, tako da je ovo bio jedini način. Nadam se da nije preveliki problem i naravno fala.


Ne nije bio jedini nacin.  Drugi i najcesce koristeni nacin je da se meni posalje e-mail i zamoli da posaljem novi password i promijenim e-mail adresu u korisnickom profilu.

Otvaranje novog korisnickog racuna, a da vec postoji jedan otvoren, je ZABRANJENO.

Tako da cu ja brisati ovaj, a ostat ce ti yaka2003.

----------


## anchie76

Mial, Mirjana S i yaka je pobrisano.  Hvala cure   :Kiss:

----------


## imani

mozete li mi, molim vas promijeniti nick u imani?? unaprijed zahvaljujem   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> mozete li mi, molim vas promijeniti nick u imani?? unaprijed zahvaljujem


Evo ga   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

> zbog velikog broja neaktivnih korisnickih imena osoblje foruma  je donijelo odluku o brisanju korisnika koji nemaju nijedan post. za citanje postova nije potrebna registracija niti postojanje korisnickog imena, buduci je defaultna postavka da forum mogu *citati* svi. 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17917
> 
> kako je ovaj slucaj nedavan i jos ga se dobro sjecam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja mislim da se puuuuuno ljudi registrira (čitači) isključivo zbog opcije "pogledaj postove od posljednje..." - valjda im je tako lakše pratiti, ne moraju prekopavati po podforumima.

Ne velim da je to ok, samo pronalazim razloge velikom broju neaktivnih korisnika.   :Saint:

----------


## imani

anchie76 hvala najljepša!!!! :D

----------


## DixieJone

Malo sam gledala po "clanstvu",i vidjela da ima 20 stranica imena bez iti jednog posta!Jednostavno mi nije jasno zasto to neki ljudi rade.
Mozda sam bezobrazna zato sta cu ovo predlozit,jer ne znam kako administratiranje funkcionira,pa bi predlozola adminima da npr. svima koji nisu aktivni u pisanju postova posaljete mail da ce njihovi nickovi biti izbrisani jer kao sto i sami kazete za citanje foruma se nije potrebno učlaniti.Zašto ne?Vi imate moc da izbrisete sve koji ne sudjeluju,a samim time mi kao aktivni korisnici imamo koristi.Nije uredu da neaktivni clanovi zauzimaju web prostor koji nam je svima jako potreban.
Nadam se da nisam   :Evil or Very Mad:   razljutila citace koji ne sudjeluju u kreiranju foruma,a ako jesam,saljem isprike.Podupirem ivaricu;i ja bi to tako ucinila.

----------


## Ariens

Moze se obrisati Arien 
(greskom napravljeno)  :/

----------


## Prihonja

Briši i "Vlasta Vesnaver"   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Ja mislim da se puuuuuno ljudi registrira (čitači) isključivo zbog opcije "pogledaj postove od posljednje..." - valjda im je tako lakše pratiti, ne moraju prekopavati po podforumima.
> 
> Ne velim da je to ok, samo pronalazim razloge velikom broju neaktivnih korisnika.


a ja mislim da ako netko to radi (dakle i stalno čita) - može doprinesti kvaliteti foruma i nekim svojim komentarom.

ja bih obrisala sve koji imaju 0, a registracija je starija od npr. 2 mjeseca.

----------


## sorciere

1219 korisnika s 0 postova.  :shock:

----------


## momze

> 1219 korisnika s 0 postova.  :shock:


Sorci, vjerujem da su vecina spammeri.

----------


## soir

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1219 korisnika s 0 postova.  :shock:
> 
> 
> Sorci, vjerujem da su vecina spammeri.


kak mogu bit spameri s 0 postova?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


A kak ne bi mogli biti   :Wink:    To su botovi, registriraju se.. al posto nemamo dozvoljeno pisanje bez registracije ne uspjevaju bas ulijetati na forum.

----------


## jadranka605

ja sam se bila registrirala pod *tica*, pa molim da ga brišete....

----------


## zumbulmama

Brisi TanjKa (ili tanjKa?) Registrirala sam, ali nisam pisala. Samo, mislim da mi je password isti .  Nece mi otici i password?

----------


## anchie76

> Brisi TanjKa (ili tanjKa?) Registrirala sam, ali nisam pisala. Samo, mislim da mi je password isti .  Nece mi otici i password?


Za pasword se ne brini   :Smile:

----------


## Vjekica

Može se izbrisati Vjeka i Vjekoslava. Hvala!

----------

AmraM - slobodno brisati

----------

*Mamata* i mamata - spremno za brisanje  :Smile:

----------


## astral

molim obrisati i nsansovic. to je bio moj pokušaj logiranja, sreća došao MM i spasio stvar. sorry

----------


## Nina20

ja sam se bila ponovo registrirala jer se nisam mogla logirati nakon što sam promjenila e-mail adresu. međutim skužila sam šta treba prije nego sam aktivirala novo korisničko ime koje je nina21. tako da ako treba brišite.

----------


## baps

anchie76 poslala sam pp za promjenom nick-a, ak je moguće?!
THNX!

----------


## Svimbalo

briši Hela
Hvala

----------


## Spidermanova mama

Možeš brisati i ovaj moj Baby boys,postoji još jedna pa da ne stvaram zabunu,ja sam nova,ulogirat ću se pod nekim "inovativnijim" imenom, ciao

----------


## apricot

nemoj se ponovo logirati, javi se adminici da ti promijeni nick
ne smiješ imati dva korisnička imena

----------


## Spidermanova mama

Ok,hvala

----------


## anchie76

poslala sam ti pp baby boys   :Smile:

----------

